# Finished Bf 109 X 2



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Two of the recent Bf 109's that I had been working are finished and here are some snaps of them.

Bf 109K-4

























Bf 109G-14
First a photograph of the full size aircraft








...and here is the model and my attempt to copy the damaged paint work seen on the fuselage of the full size machine.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

The camo paint job is excellent


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Challenging!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I forgot to mention in my first post the Bf 109K-4 is a modified Hobbycraft kit and the G-14 was built SFTB with EagleCal decals for the markings.

More K-4...

























G-14...

























Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Outstanding as always, Agent Smith! Just for giggles, here's one taking off, doing several fly-overs and landing at an Airshow a couple of years ago. Enjoy! :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5nj77mJlzrc


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Seaview!

I like that video, notice how the pilot really had to work the rudder on the early part of the take off roll. Watching the landings had me holding my breath though...imagine landing a 109 in snow or on a recently bombed runway.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Seaview said:


> Outstanding as always, Agent Smith! Just for giggles, here's one taking off, doing several fly-overs and landing at an Airshow a couple of years ago. Enjoy! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5nj77mJlzrc


Man, that gives me chills!
Yeah, not a plane you like to do crosswind landings with!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

some nice slideslipping there


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks Seaview!
> 
> I like that video, notice how the pilot really had to work the rudder on the early part of the take off roll. Watching the landings had me holding my breath though...imagine landing a 109 in snow or on a recently bombed runway.
> 
> ...


 
I love the very unique sounds of that plane! :hat:


----------

